# Kit Gb - Waste And Time To Toss It...



## Nagaz (26/4/12)

Hi all,

I made a GB after some suggestions from the board and from the LHBS but after a month in the keg, its shocking.

Recipe as follows:

Coopers GB Kit
15 mild cherry chillies
3 cinnamon sticks
10 whole cloves
150g Budrim ginger jam
100g Dry ginger powder
250g Dark brown sugar
1.5kg raw sugar
1 tub of 'Ginger Booster' from TWOC in Perth
US-05 yeast

After a week in, tasted it and could really taste the artificial sweetner so after looking around, used some dark brown sugar, ginger powder and a bottle of GB refresher.

OG: 1.050
FG: 1.000

Its been in the keg for a month as when it finished left a chemical like after taste.

Tried agin today, and still the same result. Great initial flavour, heat and gingery but the after taste makes you recoil and feel rather ill.. Not sure if its salvage-able....

Any suggestions???

Thanks

Nagaz


----------



## bum (26/4/12)

Is this flavour changing (i.e. getting worse with time)?

We all have different perceptions and tolerances but I have never seen even the loudest critic of artificial sweeteners describing the taste as something that would make them feel "ill". Did you boil up the extra ingredients at all? Especially those added after a week.

With 15 chillies and 10(!!!) cloves, I'm surprised you're tasting the artificial sweetener at all. That's a hell of a lot of cloves for a single batch (assuming you've made volume up to kit instructions, of course).

Regardless, sounds like its probably not going to improve much for you and if you can't spare the keg then maybe you should be thinking about making room for something you'll enjoy more.


----------



## Nagaz (26/4/12)

bum said:


> Is this flavour changing (i.e. getting worse with time)?



Hi Bum,

The flavour remains unchanged from time of kegging till now. All added ingrediants were boiled to within an inch of their life, so i am sure there is no infection. The sensation of 'ill' is more akin to a concentrated 'diet coke' sweetness. Kinda like a chemical after taste. Going down, its not a bad drop but the chemical after taste makes you not want to have another drink...

To tell you the truth, I believe it was the "Ginger Booster" from TWOC. The ZCoopers kit, although sweet, didnt have this after taste, it was in fact, mellow in comparison.

I guess I may just have to bite the bullet and toss the lot, unless anyone else can offer a suggestion.

Might have a shot of mixing some with some coke and see if it makes it palatable....

Nagaz


----------



## manticle (26/4/12)

Sure it isn't the cloves or the artificial sweetener and cloves combining?

Try a straight GB kit and kilo and see if the results are similar. I reckon you've added too many things and too much of those things.


----------



## Nagaz (26/4/12)

manticle said:


> Sure it isn't the cloves or the artificial sweetener and cloves combining?
> 
> Try a straight GB kit and kilo and see if the results are similar. I reckon you've added too many things and too much of those things.



Pretty sure its not the combination of ingrediants.
You can distinctly taste the ginger, clove and chillies seperately, and they are quite nice. Nothing over the top, and quite nice. It is definately an atrificial sweetness flavour like that of a diet cola drink. Goes down ok, but the after taste is like a chemicial.

I thought it could be too much clove initially, but cooking and stewing with cloves in the past, the use of excess cloves is more pungent and not sweet like this GB.


----------



## manticle (26/4/12)

Maybe you're extra sensitive to the artificial sweetener. It's not a taste I particularly like myself.

Again, trying a straight KK with the GB tin should allow you to eliminate/verify this as the source.


----------

